# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Печальная фотосессия

## Forger

http://www.pokazuha.ru/view/topic.cfm?key_or=771963

----------


## AC

Взято с другой ветки этого же форума:
Грустная тема (разделка)

----------


## Fencer

Заброшенный аэродром "10-й участок" https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5ad40...092c00adc7684c

----------


## Fencer

Военный аэродром в Смирных попал в ТОП-20 «заброшек» отчаянного сталкера России https://skr.su/news/post/130333/

----------


## Fencer

Законсервированный запасной аэродром "Хороль" для орбитальных кораблей "Буран" https://zen.yandex.ru/media/dv_destr...d43600aca1a610

----------


## Fencer

Заброшенный военный аэродром Дальней Авиации "Хвалынка" https://zen.yandex.ru/media/dv_destr...0122197c9abb97

----------


## Avia M

Золотая долина. Умиляет фотография...

https://zen.yandex.com/media/dv_dest...376423cc957ca9

----------


## Fencer

Военный аэродром "Остров" Осмотрели настоящие боевые вертолёты https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5c7e5...39e6a353493a4d

----------


## Fencer

> Заброшенный аэродром "10-й участок" https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5ad40...092c00adc7684c


Заброшенный военный аэродром "10-й участок" (Калинка) в 50 км от границы с Китаем https://zen.yandex.ru/media/dv_destr...062c00af9ecb0b

----------


## Avia M

Сормово.

https://rukabaa.livejournal.com/4931.html

----------


## OKA

https://twitter.com/AnnQuann/status/1234786494922887169

----------


## Avia M

Орловка. https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5ad40...228f00ad2f4f0e

----------


## OKA

" Площадка хранения вертолетов 419-го авиаремонтного завода в поселке Горелово Ленинградской области. "

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1852304.html

----------


## Avia M

Уничтоженный музей истории войск Командования специального назначения (Московского округа ПВО)

https://youtu.be/OyVzBcTkODw

----------


## Avia M

Для патриотизма...

----------


## maximprikhodko

Кладбище вертолетов Ми-26 в Кинель-Черкассах.

https://techtraveling.ru/excursions/...el-cherkassah/

----------


## Avia M

В распоряжении редакции "Блокнот Воронеж" оказалось несколько снимков самолета МиГ-25РБ б/н 46, который назвали в честь Героя Советского Союза Валентина Сугрина. В настоящее время воздушное судно, об успешных боевых заслугах которого свидетельствуют 42 звезды на бортах, находится на полигоне Погоново в Воронежской области. 

 Подробнее:  https://bloknot-voronezh.ru/news/zap...itelya-sdelali

----------


## Polikarpoff

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/pod_goro...cc2b78dcfa5b5e

----------


## Fencer

> https://zen.yandex.ru/media/pod_goro...cc2b78dcfa5b5e


Это где снято?

----------


## PPV

> Это где снято?


Это "Знамя Труда", Москва.
Оказывается, МиГ-АТ был заложен в серию...

----------


## Fencer

> Это "Знамя Труда", Москва.
> Оказывается, МиГ-АТ был заложен в серию...


"Подготовка к серийному производству самолётов МиГ-АТ была развернута в 1995 г. на Московском авиационном производственном объединении имени П. В. Дементьева (МАПО им. Дементьева)." https://aviation21.ru/rsk-mig-vozobn...vo-uts-mig-at/

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Это "Знамя Труда", Москва.
> Оказывается, МиГ-АТ был заложен в серию...


Там штук 8 корпусов в разной степени готовности было...

----------


## Fencer

Заброшенные и недействующие аэродромы и вертодромы https://aviaforum.ru/threads/zabrosh...todromy.48111/

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://swalker.org/voennie/3481-baz...y-tehniki.html

----------


## Avia M

Монино. Т-4... 

https://vk.com/club173678697?z=photo...3678697_141219

Ужель такая секретность была?

----------


## Fencer

> Ужель такая секретность была?


Думаю в Монино на многих экспонатах такая же ситуация.

----------


## stream

> Монино. Т-4... 
> 
> https://vk.com/club173678697?z=photo...3678697_141219
> 
> Ужель такая секретность была?


банально мародёрство...кто, что урвал

----------


## FLOGGER

Но кабина-то высоко над землей. Туда так сразу не попадешь, даже если подпрыгнуть :Smile:  Тут токмо "свои" могли постараться. (Я думал там кабина цела...)

----------


## stream

до Монино машина явно в отстойнике где-то находилась

----------


## Avia M

> (Я думал там кабина цела...)


Я тоже надеялся лицезреть, но увы.
Говорят, что суховцы так "демилитаризовали" перед передачей в музей. Коли так, каким образом оказался в Монино? 
В 1976-м проект закрыли, а дата перелета в музей известна? (есть данные в 1982-м)

Прикатили... 


> Ударно-разведывательный бомбардировщик-ракетоносец ОКБ Сухого Т-4 ("сотку") прикатили в Монино выпотрошенным, рассказали Nation News волонтеры Центрального музея ВВС в Монино.


https://nation-news.ru/548230-volont...vypotroshennym

----------


## FLOGGER

Постараюсь узнать у своих друзей поподробнее.
P.S.Кстати, очень много лет назад я в Монино от какого-то "экскурсовода" (он там водил экскурсию) слышал байку о том, что при полете с поднятым (в горизонт) носом, поскольку обзор вперед пропадал, экипаж, якобы, получал изображение на телеэкран(ы), размещенный(е) в кабине. Честно говоря, я тогда поверил. Теперь видно, что, судя по всему, никаких экранов там и в помине не было.



> материалы и наработки по Т-4 передали в КБ Туполева, после чего, в 1976 году, появился сверхзвуковой стратегический бомбардировщик-ракетоносец Ту-160.


Это по ссылке. Что за чушь? Что общего между Т-4 и Ту-160?

----------


## Rutunda

> Постараюсь узнать у своих друзей поподробнее.
> P.S.Кстати, очень много лет назад я в Монино от какого-то "экскурсовода" (он там водил экскурсию) слышал байку о том, что при полете с поднятым (в горизонт) носом, поскольку обзор вперед пропадал, экипаж, якобы, получал изображение на телеэкран(ы), размещенный(е) в кабине. Честно говоря, я тогда поверил. Теперь видно, что, судя по всему, никаких экранов там и в помине не было.
> 
> Это по ссылке. Что за чушь? Что общего между Т-4 и Ту-160?


То не от них они получили 160й- а от Мясищева.

----------


## Rutunda

> Постараюсь узнать у своих друзей поподробнее.
> P.S.Кстати, очень много лет назад я в Монино от какого-то "экскурсовода" (он там водил экскурсию) слышал байку о том, что при полете с поднятым (в горизонт) носом, поскольку обзор вперед пропадал, экипаж, якобы, получал изображение на телеэкран(ы), размещенный(е) в кабине. Честно говоря, я тогда поверил. Теперь видно, что, судя по всему, никаких экранов там и в помине не было.
> 
> Это по ссылке. Что за чушь? Что общего между Т-4 и Ту-160?


может и были, но в процессе доработок и сняли поставив обычную приборку

----------


## FLOGGER

> То не от них они получили 160й- а от Мясищева.


Вот я об этом и говорю. У Мясищева он М-18, по-моему, назывался.

----------


## stream

> Вот я об этом и говорю. У Мясищева он М-18, по-моему, назывался.


http://www.rosinform.ru/istoriya/797...proekty--m-18/

----------


## FLOGGER

> 


А Б-1 здесь зачем?

----------


## FLOGGER

> может и были, но в процессе доработок и сняли поставив обычную приборку


Нет, не были. Вчера разговаривал на эту тему. Говорят, никогда не было.

----------


## stream

> А Б-1 здесь зачем?


из  статьи по ссылке

----------


## FLOGGER

Не хотел бы ввязываться в полемику, но все же замечу, что речь шла про М-18 И ЛОГИЧНЕЕ БЫЛО БЫ  прикрепить картинку с именно с М-18 из той же ссылки, а не Б-1 - его ни Мясищев, ни Туполев точно не делали.

----------


## Avia M

Кладбище забытых самолётов: в Иркутске не будет музея авиации...

https://baikal.mk.ru/photo/gallery/21910-410679.html

----------


## Fencer

Стоянка авиаремонтного завода https://swalker.org/voennie/4237-sto...go-zavoda.html

----------


## Fencer

Музей истории войск Командования специального назначения, Немчиновка https://swalker.org/voennie/4186-uni...mchinovka.html

----------


## Avia M

Подмосковье.

----------

